# A bastard form of Spanish



## McAlgo

Hola foreros,

Busco una manera de decir que hablo una forma de español compuesta de varias influencias, que no es "pura" de una región o un país.  

Contexto: Un amigo de un amigo me pregunta ¿"Dónde aprendiste español"? (Obviamente buscando una pista de un acento específico)
En inglés, yo respondería, "*My Spanish is a bastard*." or "*I speak a bastardized form of Spanish.*" 

Lo que espero expresar es algo chistoso, pero también que los orígenes de mi vocabulario y cosas así son desconocidos a veces, por la variedad de las influencias. En inglés usamos "bastard" como adjetivo o sustantivo para expresar esta idea.  Por ejemplo, este libro sobre el idioma inglés y sus influencias.

Me suena fatal decir en español algo como "Mi español es un bastardo" 

Gracias de antemano


----------



## Elixabete

Puedes decir " hablo un español mestizo" o " mi español es de todas y de ninguna parte a la vez"


----------



## McAlgo

Ahhh "mestizo" hadn't occurred to me.  I like that a lot.  Thanks Elixabete.


----------



## franzjekill

McAlgo said:


> "Mi español es un bastardo"


Aunque raro, por lo menos para mí, sería correcto sin el "un": mi español es bastardo. 
_"El español chicano es también conocido por otros términos tales como pachuco, spanglish, español bastardo y Tex-Méx"_. Evodio Escalante.
No sé quién es ni de dónde el autor, probablemente de Estados Unidos.


----------



## McAlgo

franzjekill said:


> Aunque raro, por lo menos para mí, sería correcto sin el "un": mi español es bastardo.


Entonces, ¿entenderías "mi español es bastardo" como "hablo español chicano"? No me di cuenta de que ese término fue reconocido en otras partes del mundo hispanoparlante.


----------



## Denis S

Buen día.
Podríamos probar con *"español neutro"* , lo cual significa que no tiene influencias regionales o quizás *"español improvisado"*....
Saludos


----------



## chileno

McAlgo said:


> "*My Spanish is a bastard*."





McAlgo said:


> Me suena fatal decir en español algo como "Mi español es un bastardo"



Correcto, porque en ambos idiomas está faltando el numeral uno

My Spanish is a bastard one

Mi español es uno bastardo

Quizás estoy equivocado porque al parecer no hablo castellano, menos español y mucho menos inglés.


----------



## franzjekill

McAlgo said:


> ¿entenderías "mi español es bastardo" como "hablo español chicano"?


No, no lo asociaría con determinada variedad de español. Imaginaría que tu español es deficiente, mezclado con otros idiomas, no necesariamente el inglés. Mestizo, como señaló Elixabete.


----------



## MiguelitOOO

Para idiomas "mezclados" o que no son "puros", yo he escuchado mucho la palabra "_criollo_". Y aunque suena a un asunto hispanoamericano, también lo he escuchado para el inglés: "_inglés criollo_".
En Belice, que me queda cerca geográficamente, se habla inglés criollo.
Creo que "_español criollo_" es una buena opción.
Siento que palabra "_mestizo_" es más para otro tipo de mezclas, aunque también puede servir, no la descarto.
Saludos.

█ *Una curiosidad es que la palabra "_criollo_" al pasarla al inglés (_creole_) toma el sentido de "_mestizo_", no de "_criollo_". Ohhhh!


----------



## McAlgo

MiguelitOOO said:


> █ *Una curiosidad es que la palabra "_criollo_" al pasarla al inglés (_creole_) toma el sentido de "_mestizo_", no de "_criollo_". Ohhhh!


Esta palabra me tortura todos los días.  Si hablamos de la lingüística, una lengua criolla es una mezcla de dos idiomas sobre muchos años de contacto mutual.  El resultado es una lengua única.  Pero, la comida criolla o una gallina criolla por ejemplo, son cosas libres de las influencias externas...

Al fin y al cabo, no puedo usar "criollo" porque ya tiene un significado establecido en el campo del lenguaje.


----------



## Elixabete

MiguelitOOO said:


> Para idiomas "mezclados" o que no son "puros", yo he escuchado mucho la palabra "_criollo_". Y aunque suena a un asunto hispanoamericano, también lo he escuchado para el inglés: "_inglés criollo_".
> En Belice, que me queda cerca geográficamente, se habla inglés criollo.
> Creo que "_español criollo_" es una buena opción.
> Siento que palabra "_mestizo_" es más para otro tipo de mezclas, aunque también puede servir, no la descarto.
> Saludos.
> 
> █ *Una curiosidad es que la palabra "_criollo_" al pasarla al inglés (_creole_) toma el sentido de "_mestizo_", no de "_criollo_". Ohhhh!


Pero McAlgo no quiere decir que hable castellano mezclado con otro(s) idioma(s), sino que su castellano presenta rasgos de diferentes variantes de castellano debido a que ha estado expuesto a influencias diversas.


----------



## MiguelitOOO

Elixabete said:


> Pero McAlgo no quiere decir que hable castellano mezclado con otro(s) idioma(s), sino que su castellano presenta rasgos de diferentes variantes de castellano debido a que ha estado expuesto ha influencias diversas.


Tienes razón. Yo lo decía porque presiento que lo mezcla con el inglés.
El inglés criollo de belice se mezcla con el español, y un poquitito de maya.


----------



## Elixabete

MiguelitOOO said:


> Tienes razón. Yo lo decía porque presiento que lo mezcla con el inglés.


Yo creo que lo ha dejado muy claro en el primer post.


----------



## MiguelitOOO

Elixabete said:


> Yo creo que lo ha dejado muy claro en el primer post.


Si. Especialmente me fije en * "bastardized form". *Lo cual no me parece que se acerqué a "mestizo", porque lo mestizo es diferente, no raro, como si lo puede ser el criollo.


¿Cómo lo diríamos nosotros los hispanos? Al menos yo, así: "mi español es una mezcla de varios lugares". No usaria la palabra _mestizo_.
En mi caso personal, porque conozco la palabra _criollo _aplicada al idioma de Belice, diría "_español criollo_" de una forma informal, no con seriedad, solamente para propósitos informativos. Pero comprendo que la palabra criollo no está presente en el ambiente de todos.

*[Se han fusionado dos mensajes consecutivos. Lauranazario - moderadora]*


----------



## eno2

chileno said:


> Correcto, porque en ambos idiomas está faltando el numeral uno
> 
> My Spanish is a bastard one



I thought so too, but checking 'My Spanish is a bastard' for all security, I found otherwise:




> Bastard, noun:
> something that is spurious (see spurious 3a), irregular, inferior, or of questionable origin
> 
> The … residence is *a bastard *of the architectural era which followed the building of the Imperial Hotel …
> —Hugh Byas


Definition of BASTARD

'Of questionable origin'.... So it fits after all 

As for <
Mi español es uno bastardo>: Yo diria: 'Mi español es bastardo'. Y controlando DLE me encuentro con



> 1. adj. Que degenera de su origen o naturaleza.


 Adjetivo. So it's 'Mi español es bastardo'.


----------



## Elixabete

MiguelitOOO said:


> ¿Cómo lo diríamos nosotros los hispanos? Al menos yo, así: "mi español es una mezcla de varios lugares". No usaria la palabra _mestizo_.
> En mi caso personal, porque conozco la palabra _criollo _aplicada al idioma de Belice, diría "_español criollo_" de una forma informal, no con seriedad, solamente para propósitos informativos. Pero comprendo que la palabra criollo no está presente en el ambiente de todos.


El problema no es que " criollo" no esté presente en el ambiente de todos,  " criollo" designa a ciertos idiomas específicos ya existentes, no es un adjetivo qué se pueda aplicar a cualquier mezcla de idiomas , como ya decía McAlgo en #10, el término " criollo" ya tiene un significado específico en el campo de la lingüística que no tiene nada que ver con lo que quiere decir él.
McAlgo tiene un castellano estupendo, no lo mezcla con el inglés,  ni con el yoruba o el guaraní, lo que le pasa es que habrá vivido en zonas diferentes por lo que no tiene un acento definido y probablemente utiliza expresiones y giros de zonas distintas. No se tiene por qué decir " mestizo", mi segunda opción o " mi español es un poco de todas partes" o lo que propones tú me parecen buenas opciones.
Edit: contestando a Eno y recogiendo lo que dice Franz en # 8, yo no utilizaría "bastardo", por qué indicaría que habla un mal español, un español degenerado y no es eso lo que quiere decir.


----------



## MiguelitOOO

Elixabete said:


> "mi español es un poco de todas partes"


----------



## eno2

Mestizo (lo controlé en DLE)
mi español es un poco de todas partes"
mi español es una mezcla de varios lugares

Mi preferencia sería 'mestizo'. Amo lo lapidario si es correcto.


----------



## MiguelitOOO

Yo también descarto por completo el uso de "bastardo" porque la palabra es en ocasiones peyorativa.


----------



## eno2

Absolutamente. No es muy oportuno y quizás inusual. Pero no es un error tampoco 'Mi español es bastardo'.


----------



## MiguelitOOO

eno2 said:


> Absolutamente. No es muy oportuno y quizás inusual. Pero no es un error tampoco 'Mi español es bastardo'.


Voy a ser más preciso contigo eno2, ya que dices que tu español es bastardo:
Por aquí donde vivo, "bastardo" es en el 100 por ciento de las veces, un insulto.


----------



## chileno

MiguelitOOO said:


> Voy a ser más preciso contigo eno2, ya que dices que tu español es bastardo:
> Por aquí donde vivo, "bastardo" es en el 100 por ciento de las veces, un insulto.



Por eso dido que diciendo "...uno bastardo" por lo menos hace que uno busque en el diccionario para cotejar...


----------



## lauranazario

Tras ver los diversos planteamientos en el hilo, quisiera aportar mi granito de arena.

I speak a bastardized form of Spanish = hablo una variante bastardeada del español 
http://dle.rae.es/?id=5BH2lVs

En Puerto Rico diríamos: hablo una variante _bastardizada_ del español

Saludos,
LN


----------



## Botitas36

_Bastardized_ has a negative connotation in English, as well, so I think translations such as "de todas partes", "mestizo", and "neutro" ("neutral" Spanish doesn't exist to begin with) don't transmit the derogatory aspect present in the English, and they're certainly not _funny, _which is what McAlgo is going for with "bastard." 

I don't think we should discard "bastardo" because it's an insult. It's an insult in English. The translation _should _be self-deprecating, too. The original poster said he wants to express something kind of funny, perhaps "mi español es un hijo bastardo" o "una criatura bastarda".


----------



## MiguelitOOO

Botitas36 said:


> The translation _should _be self-deprecating



Lo que en un país es "chistoso", puede que en otro no lo sea.
Por aquí se escucharía cómico:
_Mi español es un revoltijo/amasijo. Tiene de tocho morocho.
Mi español es medio frankenstein.
Mi español parece tuti fruti_ (ocurrencia mía).
_Mi español es un engendro mío._

Y ya un poco serio:

_Mi español es una suerte de recopilación lingüística (con sarcasmo)._


----------



## Kibramoa

Mi español es de aquí, allá y acullá.


----------



## MiguelitOOO

Kibramoa said:


> Mi español es de aquí, allá y acullá.




Tu frase es perfecta para la cuestión, Kibramoa. Indica que no hay un origen único; es chistosa para quien así lo quiera tomar; y se le relaciona con "bastardo".
También existe una frase similar que reza: "ni de aquí ni de allá".

_Mi español es de aquí, allá y acullá.
Mi español no es ni de aquí ni de allá._


----------



## eno2

MiguelitOOO said:


> Voy a ser más preciso contigo eno2, ya que dices que tu español es bastardo:
> Por aquí donde vivo, "bastardo" es en el 100 por ciento de las veces, un insulto.


No es necesario ser mas preciso, te daba ya mi consentimiento, con 'absolutamente' , la frase 'Mi español es bastardo' refiere a Mc Algo y no a mi, mi español es de aquí - solo de España; y lo repito, bastardo, según DLE, se puede utilizar en el sentido de mezcla, y falta de mejores conocimientos, estoy creyendo en RAE a pies juntillas. 


lauranazario said:


> I speak a bastardized form of Spanish = hablo una variante bastardeada del español
> http://dle.rae.es/?id=5BH2lVs
> 
> En Puerto Rico diríamos: hablo una variante _bastardizada_ del español
> 
> Saludos,
> LN


No dije nada de 'bastardized' porque lo consideraba totalmente normal. En español lo mismo, creo, ahora.


----------



## Elixabete

Convendría que McAlgo nos aclarara el sentido exacto que le quiere dar a ese " bastard", me da la sensación que lo utiliza de una manera bastante personal, intentando ser ingenioso.Por sus explicaciones yo entiendo que lo utiliza en el sentido más literal de " de padre desconocido" es decir que no se puede saber de donde proviene , quién es el "padre" de su español porque es fruto de varias influencias. Y lo "gracioso"  es que está  hablando del idioma como si fuera una persona. No me da la impresión de que con ello pretenda ser self- deprecating o que considere que esa característica de su español le parezca un defecto o algo negativo, que por ello su castellano sea peor que uno que ejemplifique inequívocamente  una variante concreta de castellano.
Sí traducimos literalmente "hablo español bastardo" todo el mundo entenderíamos que habla una variante ( como dice la RAE) que degenera de su origen o naturaleza ( por más que leo el diccionario no veo en ningún sitio que aluda al sentido de " mezcla" Eno), es decir un español degenerado, malo.  Tal y como yo interpreto lo que nos decía McAlgo, ese no es el sentido que buscamos ,  es algo francamente negativo y  desde luego no gracioso o ingenioso.
Pero todo esto son más que conjeturas ( y como tales pueden ser totalmente equivocadas)mientras MacAlgo no nos aclare a qué se refiere.


----------



## Rodal

Estoy de acuerdo con algunos de ustedes, "mi español es bastardo" sin el artículo, sin embargo es una forma despectiva de decir que tu español es una mezcla de varias influencias. Sobre todo porque bastardo significa "que se aparta de sus características originales, de dudosa procedencia. Clasificar el español de esta manera sería descalificar una procedencia sobre otra, ¿acaso no son todas las procedencias respetables y válidas?, ¿existen dudas sobre la procedencia de tu español y te avergüenzas de ella? A mi parecer queda mucho más bonito decir: mi español es neutro.


----------



## eno2

> ( por más que leo el diccionario no veo en ningún sitio que aluda al sentido de " mezcla" Eno)


Mezcla is a one-word summery.

Yo di directamente la definición de DLE de bastardo.
Tu misma aportaste 'mestizo'. Controlé 'mestizo' antes de utilizar yo mismo la palabra 'mezcla'.



eno2 said:


> Mestizo (lo controlé en DLE)
> .






> mestizo:
> 3. adj. Dicho de la cultura, de los hechos espirituales, etc.: Provenientes de la _*mezcla *_de culturas distintas.



Siempre a tu servicio...


----------



## eno2

Elixabete said:


> Convendría que McAlgo nos aclarara el sentido exacto que le quiere dar a ese " bastard", me da la sensación que lo utiliza de una manera bastante personal, intentando ser ingenioso.Por sus explicaciones yo entiendo que lo utiliza en el sentido más literal de " de padre desconocido" es decir que no se puede saber de donde proviene , quién es el "padre" de su español porque es fruto de varias influencias. Y lo "gracioso"  es que está  hablando del idioma como si fuera una persona. No me da la impresión de que con ello pretenda ser self- deprecating o que considere que esa característica de su español le parezca un defecto o algo negativo, que por ello su castellano sea peor que uno que ejemplifique inequívocamente



El caso es que Mc Algo nos ha puesto la tarea de traducir  My Spanish is a bastard.

So I went to look for 'a bastard'

*


eno2 said:



			Bastard, noun:
something that is spurious (see spurious 3a), irregular, inferior, or of questionable origin
		
Click to expand...

*


eno2 said:


> *
> 
> The … residence is a bastard of the architectural era which followed the building of the Imperial Hotel …
> 
> —Hugh Byas
> *
> *.*


* I already quoted that...
This is not about a father....

Nor is 'mi español es bastardo" about a father:



			1. adj. Que degenera de su origen o naturaleza.
		
Click to expand...

I already quoted that. 

Y traduciendo "I speak a bastardized form of Spanish" como  'hablo una variante bastardeada del español ' o hablo una variante bastardizada del español' tampoco evoca un padre procreador. 

Bien que la palabra bastardear no está en el Diccionario DLE y bastardear si lo es. 
*


----------



## Elixabete

eno2 said:


> ...y lo repito, bastardo, según DLE, se puede utilizar en el sentido de mezcla, y falta de mejores conocimientos, estoy creyendo en RAE a pies juntillas.
> 
> .



De bastardo la RAE dice " que degenera de su origen o naturaleza"; "mezcla" no resume ni tiene nada que ver con la definición anterior.
"Mestizo" implica mezcla,   y según  yo entiendo las explicaciones del uso que McAlgo hace de la palabra "bastard"  podría servir para traducirla en este contexto. No digo que sea la única, ni la mejor, he dado  a y se han dado otras estupendas.
Me resisto  a utilizar bastardo en este caso, porque en castellano tiene unas connotaciones muy negativas de degeneración, de una variante mala que no estaban en la intención de McAlgo. Me parece que Rodal ha apuntado un aspecto muy interesante .





eno2 said:


> El caso es que Mc Algo nos ha puesto la tarea de traducir  My Spanish is a bastard.
> 
> So I went to look for 'a bastard'
> 
> * I already quoted that...
> This is not about a father....
> 
> Nor is 'mi español es bastardo" about a father:
> 
> I already quoted that.
> 
> Y traduciendo "I speak a bastardized form of Spanish" como  'hablo una variante bastardeada del español ' o hablo una variante bastardizada del español' tampoco evoca un padre procreador.
> 
> Bien que la palabra bastardear no está en el Diccionario DLE y bastardear si lo es. *


Eno volvemos a lo de siempre, McAlgo nos ha propuesto traducir " bastard" y " bastardized" en un contexto concreto y con unas connotaciones concretas, haciendo tal vez un uso creativo y especial de la palabra . Por eso pregunta, porque necesita ir más allá del diccionario.

_*[Se han fusionado dos mensajes consecutivos. lauranazario - moderadora]*_


----------



## eno2

Yo aplaudí 'Meztizo ' y tenía en mente mestizo también cuando dije 'mezcla'. 
 ¿Degenera de su origen como? ¿Como? Pues: Mezclando unas y otras influencias. Esto es claro. 

En un inicio, resistí  también a utilizar bastardo en este caso , pero de tanto buscar y interpretar definiciones y leer algunas reacciones,  me ha ablandado el rechazo. 
'Mi español es neutro' como traducción de ' I speak a bastardized form of Spanish." revolca   el sentido y tuve un rechazo inmediato a este aportación.


----------



## eno2

Elixabete said:


> Eno volvemos a lo de siempre, McAlgo nos ha propuesto traducir " bastard" y " bastardized" en un contexto concreto y con unas connotaciones concretas, haciendo tal vez un uso creativo y especial de la palabra . Por eso pregunta, porque necesita ir más allá del diccionario.


Yo no voy más allá  del diccionario en este caso. Lo he citado. Tu palabra preferida , mestizo, es una mezcla.


----------



## Rodal

eno2 said:


> Mezcla is a one-word summery.
> 
> Yo di directamente la definición de DLE de bastardo.
> Tu misma aportaste 'mestizo'. Controlé 'mestizo' antes de utilizar yo mismo la palabra 'mezcla'.
> 
> Siempre a tu servicio...



Un mestizo no es una mezcla de procedencia desconocida ni mucho menos dudosa.
Por ejemplo: el mestizaje de América fue principalmente entre dos razas, la indígena y la española.
Decir que mestizo sea lo mismo que bastardo es un comentario racista para degradar una procedencia de la otra.


----------



## eno2

Rodal said:


> Un mestizo no es una mezcla de procedencia desconocia ni mucho menos dudosa.
> Por ejemplo: el mestizaje de América fue principalmente entre dos razas, la indígena y la española.
> Decir que mestizo sea lo mismo que bastardo es un comentario racista para degradar una procedencia de la otra.


Fue Elixabeta quien propuso  mestizo. 


McAlgo said:


> Ahhh "mestizo" hadn't occurred to me.  I like that a lot.  Thanks Elixabete.


Le gusta a Mc Algo. 
Estamos hablando de mestizaje de lenguas y no de raza que es territorio y terminología aparte.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

¿Qué sería de los escritores y de los poetas si se les prohibiera ir más allá del diccionario?


----------



## Elixabete

eno2 said:


> Yo no voy más allá  del diccionario en este caso. Lo he citado. Tu palabra preferida y la mia, mestizo, es una mezcla.


Cuando dices que "mezcla" está incluido en la definición de la RAE de "bastardo", no estás citando a la RAE la estás malinterpretando. Eres el único que hace equivaler " mestizo" y " bastardo".


eno2 said:


> Yo aplaudí 'Meztizo ' y tenía en mente mestizo también cuando dije 'mezcla'.
> ¿Degenera de su origen como? ¿Como? Pues: Mezclando unas y otras influencias. Esto es claro.
> 
> .


Ufff, la mezcla no degenera ( degenerar significa ir a  peor en el sentido más negativo, es decir,  yendo contra la naturaleza misma de aquello de lo que se parte), la mezcla transforma, modifica, enriquece. El mestizaje es positivo o cuando menos neutro. El " bastardeo" es negativo. Repito,  no creo que McAlgo quisiera darle ningún matiz negativo a su español al decir que era " bastardo" solo que tenía un origen indefinido o difícil de señalar o identificar ( igual que un hijo bastardo). Pero me puedo equivocar y McAlgo sigue sin aparecer para aclararnos qué quería decir.
Edit : Eno, Elixabete propuso mestizo pero no dijo en ningún momento que fuera equivalente a " bastardo" en castellano, lo propuse para el uso concreto que creo que McAlgo hace de la palabra " bastard".


----------



## Rodal

eno2 said:


> Fue Elixabeta quien propuso  mestizo.
> Le gusta a Mc Algo.
> Estamos hablando de mestizaje de lenguas y no de raza que es territorio y terminología aparte.


Siguen siendo dos palabras muy diferentes. La palabra bastardo sigue siendo despectiva ya sea de uso personalizado o inanimado. Me parece que Elixabeta quiso hacer uso de una palabra menos fuerte para explicar una mezcla de influencias solamente.


----------



## MiguelitOOO

Seguimos debatiendo porque sabemos que todos tenemos algo de razón, si no es que mucha.
McAlgo ya tiene varias opciones, y si por el momento no se ajustan a lo que él desea, al menos lo ayudan.
En mi entorno, a la palabra "_bastardo_" nunca se le da las acepciones que indica la RAE. Por aquí es un insulto dicho sin fundamentos, con idéntico uso de "you bastard" en inglés.
Es dicho por una persona a otra para indicar menosprecio, sin tomar en cuenta si la persona tiene padres bien conocidos y comprobados. Muchas veces se le dice a completos desconocidos.
De hecho nunca se usa "bastardo" aquí para hablar de niños o personas fuera de matrimonio. Solamente en las telenovelas se usa de tal manera.


----------



## eno2

Elixabete said:


> Puedes decir  mi español es de todas y de ninguna parte a la vez"



¿'De todas partes' no constituye una mezcla? ¿Y no poder detectar un parte especifico de origen no hace pensar en una mezcla?


----------



## MiguelitOOO

eno2 said:


> De todas partes no es una mezcla?


Mestizaje es mezcla, pero mezcla no es necesariamente mestizaje. Las personas pueden mezclarse sin llegar al mestizaje genético o cultural. Es decir, el simple hecho de que diferentes grupos étnicos vivan juntos en un país, no es un mestizaje. Para eso se requiere de siglos.


----------



## Elixabete

eno2 said:


> De todas partes no es una mezcla?


Sí, y nadie ha dicho que la mezcla sea mala, solo tú le das el sentido negativo de que conlleva a la degeneración al equipararlo con " bastardear".
Repito " mestizo", " mestizaje" no tiene para mí ninguna connotación negativa, muy al contrario, indica multiplicidad  de influencias cuturales .


----------



## eno2

Por tercera vez: 

El original de McAgo , <a Bastard, noun: es


> something that is spurious (see spurious 3a), irregular, inferior, or of questionable origin



Por que  entonces sería bastardo, 





> 1. adj. Que degenera de su origen o naturaleza.


con su 'sentido negativo', de degeneración, no una buena traducción?

Inferior <=> degenera
Questionable origin <=>degenera de su origen

Me parece mas o menos lo mismo.


----------



## MiguelitOOO

En algunas disciplinas, para hablar de un origen sin lugar geográfico preciso, es decir que el origen son varios lugares, se menciona: "origen cosmopolita"

Creo que cualquiera de nosotros entenderíamos a la primera:

_*Mi español es de origen cosmopolita.*_

¿Algún "_pero_"?, Siiiii, yo lo escucho muy elegante, nada _funny _(algo que diría una persona educada y de mucho mundo ).


----------



## McAlgo

Botitas36 said:


> I don't think we should discard "bastardo" because it's an insult. It's an insult in English. The translation _should _be self-deprecating, too. The original poster said he wants to express something kind of funny, perhaps "mi español es un hijo bastardo" o "una criatura bastarda".


I do want there to be a hint of self-deprecation, but not necessarily about the quality of my ability to communicate in Spanish. 



MiguelitOOO said:


> Lo que en un país es "chistoso", puede que en otro no lo sea.
> Por aquí se escucharía cómico:


Irónicamente, yo solía decir "cómico," hasta que conocí a muchos colombianos en Panamá y llegué a preferir la palabra chistoso. Por eso, *my Spanish is a bastard*.



Elixabete said:


> Me resisto a utilizar bastardo en este caso, porque en castellano tiene unas connotaciones muy negativas de degeneración, de una variante mala que no estaban en la intención de McAlgo. Me parece que Rodal ha apuntado un aspecto muy interesante .


Me has entendido perfectamente.  No quiero decir nada de degeneración (o peor, de ser "deficiente," como dijo alguien al principio).  De hecho, considero que soy mejor por la variedad. 



eno2 said:


> El original de McAgo , <a Bastard, noun: es


The definition you provided here is an accurate definition, however it's not the definition that I am employing in my English sentence.  The metaphorical sense that I hope to convey is just that is has no pure, known, fixed origin.  Another metaphor would be that it is a "mutt," but "Mi español es chucho" sounds even worse for quite a few reasons. 

Gracias a todos por tus aportaciones...I'll continue reviewing this lively debate.



MiguelitOOO said:


> ¿Algún "_pero_"?, Siiiii, yo lo escucho muy elegante, nada _funny _(algo que diría una persona educada y de mucho mundo ).


 Me encanta, MiguelitOOO. No es 'funny' pero sí me sirve porque es conciso. Creo que la usaré el viernes, y "mestizo" el sábado.


----------



## MiguelitOOO

McAlgo said:


> Me encanta, MiguelitOOO. No es 'funny' pero sí me sirve porque es conciso. Creo que la usaré el viernes, y "mestizo" el sábado.


  Sí, no podemos ser elegantes toda la semana  con 6 días consecutivos a la semana, de por vida, basta, jajaja.
Saludos cordiales.


----------



## McAlgo

eno2 said:


> 'Of questionable origin'.... So it fits after all


Re-reading this, I think you actually interpreted my meaning right.  Apologies!


----------



## Elixabete

MiguelitOOO said:


> Sí, no podemos ser elegantes toda la semana  con 6 días consecutivos a la semana, de por vida, basta, jajaja.
> Saludos cordiales.


Además nos encanta la mezcla y la variedad.


----------



## Doggy2017

La palabra "bastard" usada en este contexto "español bastardo"suena como un poquito "extranjera"  (al menos para mis oídos latinos) es algo que yo personalmente NUNCA diría, excepto que estuviera tratando de llamar la atención de alguien. Eso, esta de más decir,no quita que probablemente sea correcta, pero el uso constante,cotidiano de una palabra,dicho o frase  a tal punto que llega a ser  comprendido casi en su totalidad incluso  por hablantes de diferentes dialectos dentro de una misma lengua es lo que hace que las mismas  sean "idiomaticas". nadie parece tener control sobre lo que es o no es "idiomatico" en una lengua, simplemente es la forma en que las lenguas se desarrollan y evolucionan. Dicho eso, te puedo asegurar que "yo hablo un español bastardo" No es idiomatico EN LO ABSOLUTO en español. Reitero,no digo que sea incorrecto,solo que NO es idiomatico.Hay muchas  formas para expresar la idea que tratas de transmitir con ese "bastard Spanish"  y me parece que palabras más palabras menos, casi todas las variaciones que suenan mejor tienen presente las palabras "variado"o "mezclado", aunque desde luego que puede ser cuestión de percepción...Ahora, si lo que buscas es una forma graciosa, en Costa Rica a ese concepto de hablar  un poquito de por aquí y un poquito de por allá le llamamos "sancocho" que es un guiso mal cocido.ejemplo: Y ese muchacho,de donde es? Pues no se, hace un rato estabamos hablando y me hablaba como chileno,como argentino,como peruano, a final de cuentas no supe de donde era porque me hizo un SANCOCHO o "ese muchacho lo que habla es un sancocho".


----------



## yazmin_beya

McAlgo said:


> Hola foreros,
> 
> Busco una manera de decir que hablo una forma de español compuesta de varias influencias, que no es "pura" de una región o un país.
> 
> Contexto: Un amigo de un amigo me pregunta ¿"Dónde aprendiste español"? (Obviamente buscando una pista de un acento específico)
> En inglés, yo respondería, "*My Spanish is a bastard*." or "*I speak a bastardized form of Spanish.*"
> 
> Lo que espero expresar es algo chistoso, pero también que los orígenes de mi vocabulario y cosas así son desconocidos a veces, por la variedad de las influencias. En inglés usamos "bastard" como adjetivo o sustantivo para expresar esta idea.  Por ejemplo, este libro sobre el idioma inglés y sus influencias.
> 
> Me suena fatal decir en español algo como "Mi español es un bastardo"
> 
> Gracias de antemano





McAlgo said:


> Hola foreros,
> 
> Busco una manera de decir que hablo una forma de español compuesta de varias influencias, que no es "pura" de una región o un país.
> 
> Contexto: Un amigo de un amigo me pregunta ¿"Dónde aprendiste español"? (Obviamente buscando una pista de un acento específico)
> En inglés, yo respondería, "*My Spanish is a bastard*." or "*I speak a bastardized form of Spanish.*"
> 
> Lo que espero expresar es algo chistoso, pero también que los orígenes de mi vocabulario y cosas así son desconocidos a veces, por la variedad de las influencias. En inglés usamos "bastard" como adjetivo o sustantivo para expresar esta idea.  Por ejemplo, este libro sobre el idioma inglés y sus influencias.
> 
> Me suena fatal decir en español algo como "Mi español es un bastardo"
> 
> Gracias de antemano


Buenos dias. Vi su pregunta y quisiera dar mi opinion. Creo que lo que entendi fue que usted usa un español muy comun de su lugar de origen. Pienso que esto se traduceria a "Hablo un español muy coloquial" osea muy particular de la region en donde vive.


----------



## McAlgo

yazmin_beya said:


> Buenos dias. Vi su pregunta y quisiera dar mi opinion. Creo que lo que entendi fue que usted usa un español muy comun de su lugar de origen. Pienso que esto se traduceria a "Hablo un español muy coloquial" osea muy particular de la region en donde vive.


Gracias por tu aportación.  La verdad es que casi nadie habla español en mi lugar de origen, y por eso no existe una forma común.  Quería decir que es bastante extraño y falta una sola fuente de influencia (por haber vivido en España, Panamá, y ahora Chile, y también por tener muchos amigos de Venezuela, Colombia, etc.)


----------



## iribela

Creo que yo diría híbrido o tal vez mimético, según lo que quisiera comunicar en un momento dado y a quién.


----------



## chileno

McAlgo said:


> Me suena fatal decir en español algo como "Mi español es un bastardo"
> 
> Gracias de antemano



Para hacerla corta: Mi castellano es una mezcolanza de varios países.

Y eso se entendería aquí y en la quebra' del ají.


----------



## Ciprianus

Yo diría "mi castellano no es muy castizo", pero algo más humorístico sería "mi castellano es una bolsa de gatos".


----------



## McAlgo

chileno said:


> Y eso se entendería aquí y en la quebra' del ají.


Es un "chilenismo"? Me encanta.  Sólo tengo 4 semanas acá y sigo aprendiendo mucho del mundo de la palta y la frutilla.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Si te refieres a "aquí y en la quebra(da) del ají", estoy 99,9% seguro de que es un chilenismo. Ah, y te olvidaste de la chirimoya...


----------



## chileno

McAlgo said:


> Es un "chilenismo"? Me encanta.  Sólo tengo 4 semanas acá y sigo aprendiendo mucho del mundo de la palta y la frutilla.





Oldy Nuts said:


> Si te refieres a "aquí y en la quebra(da) del ají", estoy 99,9% seguro de que es un chilenismo. Ah, y te olvidaste de la chirimoya...



Ya poh cabro' pongan algo que tenga relación con lo que se preguntó originalmente...no vayan a borrar un par de respuestas...


----------



## Elcanario

McAlgo said:


> The metaphorical sense that I hope to convey is just that is has no pure, known, fixed origin.


Otra opción:
Hablo un español heterogéneo.
Un saludo


----------



## Oldy Nuts

No sé si ya se propuso, y el hilo está demasiado largo: "mi español es de aquí, de allá y de ninguna parte". Otra: "mi español es como un pastiche". Y una última: "mi español no tiene padre ni madre".


----------



## chileno

Oldy Nuts said:


> No sé si ya se propuso, y el hilo está demasiado largo: "mi español es de aquí, de allá y de ninguna parte". Otra: "mi español es como un pastiche". Y una última: "mi español no tiene padre ni madre".



Concuerdo...


----------



## McAlgo

Oldy Nuts said:


> No sé si ya se propuso, y el hilo está demasiado largo: "mi español es de aquí, de allá y de ninguna parte". Otra: "mi español es como un pastiche". Y una última: "mi español no tiene padre ni madre".



Creo que ya tengo opciones para cada día de la semana.  Mil gracias a todos.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Lo importante es que haya al menos una que te satisfaga.


----------

